
Judge extends ban on 3D printed guns - RobertSmith
http://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/403811-judge-extends-ban-on-3d-printed-guns
======
akvadrako
My favourite quote from the ruling:

 _> First, it is not clear how available the nine files are: the possibility
that a cybernaut with a BitTorrent protocol will be able to find a file in the
dark or remote recesses of the internet does not make the posting to Defense
Distributed’s site harmless._

[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4784902/3D-Guns-S...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4784902/3D-Guns-
Seattle-20180827.pdf)

~~~
mlindner
You can google the files, hardly "dark web".

